# Anybody using Remington catilever barrel



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Thinking of putting one on a 870, what kind of groups are you getting and what are you shooting out of it.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i have one on my 1187 remington and it shoots great. i use 3'' winchester super x slugs and i shoot a 3 shot group of about 2-3 inches at 75 yards. i have at least 10 kills with this gun. and i use a remington 870 with a smooth bore slug barrel and it shoots almost as good with the cheap remington sluggers.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

i have one on an 1187 and you will love it try the copper solids through it it will shot like a 3030 rifle also top it of with a 1.5 to 4 power scope i have a lepold scope on i mine .and you will be amazed how it shoots off a bench rest its a tack driver !


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

also you have to use sabots through it . if you dont you will mess up the barrel . but you will have a long range shot gun in your hands!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I have one on my 870. Shoots the Remington Copper Solids 2 3/4" great. I love it!


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

weasel said:


> i have one on an 1187 and you will love it try the copper solids through it it will shot like a 3030 rifle also top it of with a 1.5 to 4 power scope i have a lepold scope on i mine .and you will be amazed how it shoots off a bench rest its a tack driver !


glad i read this, i bought a 870 last year, cantilever barrell, black synthetic stock and put a red dot scope on it, sighted it in and im not to impressed with the red dot...after reading this im gonna buy a scope ....i love the copper solids, they rock in my h&r ultra slug


----------



## OSU Outdoorsman (Sep 1, 2010)

"also you have to use sabots through it . if you dont you will mess up the barrel . but you will have a long range shot gun in your hands! "


Never heard this......why will it mess it up?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

OSU Outdoorsman said:


> "also you have to use sabots through it . if you dont you will mess up the barrel . but you will have a long range shot gun in your hands! "
> 
> 
> Never heard this......why will it mess it up?


The lead slugs will foul the rifling real bad. Probably won't destroy the barrel, but will eventually wear the rifling down. The biggest issue will be poor accuracy. Non- sabot slugs are rifled to help produce spin out of a smooth barrel. When the rifled slug meets a riffled barrel, it will deform the slug and cause it to stray. A sabot it designed to grip the rifling in a rifled barrel to produce the spin, then separate from the slug after leaving the muzzle leaving the slug undamaged till it reaches it's target.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I have a scope on mine and it shoots great. Although last year I bought a Savage 220 3" 20 gauge with Accutrigger and it also shoots great. Either one is an excellent deer shotgun.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Never had the cantilever, but I have 2 870's, 1- 12, 1- 20 both are drilled and tapped and scope mounted. The 20 has rifling the 12 smoothbore and ported.
The 12 groups well w/Winchester 2 3/4 Super X's at 50 yards.
The 20 is still being tested. (trying Hornady's SST)
My brother has a 1100 w/B square mount on it, and he does just fine w/it. I had one w/the 870 and it never fit tight enough. But I used to shoot the 3" Super X's, and they are brutal on recoil on a pump (hence the porting)!


----------



## Mickey211 (Dec 19, 2010)

I currently have a 870 12ga with cantliever and a bushell 3x9, i shoot lightfields out of it ever since i've had it...they shoot pretty tight i can touch holes at 80yds....but i had a 870 wingmaster 12ga (got stolen) with a 4 power scope that was drilled and tapped with a smooth bore with that gun i shot the remington sluggers and they also shot very well just couldnt a tight pattern after 60yds


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I have an 1100 with a cantilever barrel. I'm deadly with that gun. I've had it 5 years and killed deer 4 of the 5 years. Actually missed a Doe last season, which was the first time I've missed with that gun. Should of had her, but I rushed the shot a little. I shoot the Breneke Sabots. It's weird to say, but I'm a more confident shot with that gun rather than my Omega.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I have one on my 870 WM,1.5x4 burris scope,I shoot 1.5 grps at 100yd with winchedster
sabots(old B R I style) good investment.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

I actually bought the mossberg catilever combo with 5x10 scope for the Reminton 870 2 years ago... it was 40 dollars cheaper then the remington barrel and came with a scope that is really nice... gander mountain had them.


----------



## bulloo7 (May 12, 2011)

im thinking of putting a rifled choke on a smooth barrel. Is it worth it?


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

870 with cantiliever,4x low light scope, 3" copper solids. Shoots great!!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Andy, I have my 870 with a cantilever barrel shooting a real tight group at 100 yards. I had two touching and one just low. I'm using Federal 3" sabots. I also had the trigger worked down to 3.5lbs. I have a 3x9 Nikon pro-staff scope and a Boyd's thumb hole stock. The stock takes a lot out of the recoil.


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

i use the hastings cantilever barrel with remington accutips...this is a 1100 20 ga and groups of 2 in at 100 yards. very very good shootin gun.


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

i have a hastings cantilever on both my 870 and 1100 and i shoot the lightfield slugs thru both with unbelievable results. i can shoot 4 inch groups at 125 yards with the lightfield slugs, but i dear hunt in hocking county near old mans cave and you just cant see that far in the woods so a 50 yard shot is pretty long for the cover and at that range this setup is perfect, i usually will just take neck shots at the deer and drop them in their tracks. i would love to tell you its the shooter but in this case its the guns i site them in on a gun rest and they repeat perfectly shot after shot i have had both barrells
for five years and i have not made any scope adjustments since the first time i shot with this setup. i will usually shoot two slugs thru it right before gun season and i am good to go


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

i shoot an 870 cantilever mounted four power, 2 and 3/4 federals ballistic tips, consistent ethical accuracy to 100 yards.


----------

